# BigInteger mit Tausenderpunkt



## jobu0101 (8. Okt 2007)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen, ob es auch eine Funktion für BigInteger wie BigInteger.toString() nur noch mit Tausenderpunkten gibt!

Danke!


----------



## *Hendrik (9. Okt 2007)

Z.B.:
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(NumberFormat.getIntegerInstance().format(new BigInteger("10000000000000000000000000000000000000")));
```


----------



## jobu0101 (9. Okt 2007)

Dankeschön!


----------

